

Show HN: Raskell, a Haskell interpreter and editor for iPad - steeleduncan
http://slidetocode.com/2013/12/29/raskell/

======
jkarni
Looks great (and has a great name to boot). Why Hugs though?

~~~
steeleduncan
\- clean code so straightforward to extend, port and embed \- lightweight \-
suitable license \- I still use it a surprising amount on Desktop

Hugs hasn't been maintained for a few years, but Im quite fond of it. Once I
get it refactored a bit, I hope to bring it up to date

